# NC Cycling Rendezvous 2020 Swap Meet & Bike Show



## CyclingDavie (Nov 19, 2019)

Farmington Community Center, Mocksville, NC
www.nccyclingrendezvous.com


----------



## ozzmonaut (Nov 19, 2019)

Wow! I am glad to see a show like this happening so close to me. With all the bikes that show up at the Farmington VW swaps, this is a great idea. I will definitely plan on being there and bringing plenty of bikes to show.


----------



## bikemonkey (Nov 20, 2019)

CyclingDavie said:


> Farmington Community Center, Mocksville, NC
> www.nccyclingrendezvous.com
> 
> View attachment 1098715



Welcome aboard Dave!

Will there be food and beverages?
Most importantly, will there be booth girls?


----------



## CyclingDavie (Nov 20, 2019)

bikemonkey said:


> Welcome aboard Dave!
> 
> Will there be food and beverages?
> Most importantly, will there be booth girls?



Yes there will be Food and Beverages available as well as a BBQ Banquet Dinner Saturday night.  Visit www.nccyclingrendezvous.com for additional info. 
Ahhh Unfortunately being only our second year booth girls are not in the budget LOL..


----------



## carbon8 (Nov 27, 2019)

2nd year for this event?  What are the show bike classes?


----------



## CyclingDavie (Dec 10, 2019)

Sorry for the delay in replying, yes this event was held last year as Steel Bike Rendezvous and we were told folks were confused that they could only bring and ride steel bikes so we changed our name to become more inclusive on all bike styles and classes.. We will have classes for all bike types this year.


----------



## carbon8 (Dec 10, 2019)

CyclingDavie said:


> Sorry for the delay in replying, yes this event was held last year as Steel Bike Rendezvous and we were told folks were confused that they could only bring and ride steel bikes so we changed our name to become more inclusive on all bike styles and classes.. We will have classes for all bike types this year.





Just let us know what the categories are before the show so we'll know what bikes to bring. Look forward to it as it looked like lots of road bikes last year. My collection is all off-road but like the skinny tires too.


----------



## CyclingDavie (Dec 10, 2019)

We hope to have our categories set up by the end of Jan 2020, We will post them on our website at www.nccyclingrendezvous.com, we look forward to your attending. If there are certain categories you would like to see please let us know, we are open to the suggestion and desires of our attendees.  Thanks


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (May 19, 2020)

*UPDATE! *... I just went to their website to verify that* this event has been rescheduled to SEPT 25th-27th 2020*

You can click the post # 8 (Just above this one) to get the link to their website ...


----------

